
Even if Netflix is serious about blocking VPNs, it's unlikely to succeed - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/even-if-netflix-is-serious-about-blocking-vpns-it-is-unlikely-to-succeed-53246
======
bobby_9x
Of course it won't be 100% successful, but it will block the average VPN user
(they can pretty easily get the blocks of IP from these providers).

This will satisfy the content providers and the tech savvy people will still
be able to get around the block.

~~~
teaman2000
I think the average VPN user IS pretty tech savvy.

~~~
Arnt
Doesn't matter much. Netflix has the data to detect VPN users among its
customers, because it has a country from the payment provider.

If you connect to Netflix from a colo in the US and your payment provider says
you're in Kazahkstan, Netflix has good reason to think that that IP address is
a VPN exit point. When that happens two or three times with different
customers and the same IP address, boom.

